# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  Coffee!

## metamorphosis

*An ode to coffee:

âShould I kill myself, or have a cup of coffee?â 
― Albert Camus

âIt is inhumane, in my opinion, to force people who have a genuine medical need for coffee to wait in line behind people who apparently view it as some kind of recreational activity.â 
― Dave Barry

âI don't really like coffee, she said, but I don't really like it when my head hits my desk when I fall asleep either. â 
― Brian Andreas

âI'd rather take coffee than compliments just now.â 
― Louisa May Alcott

âI told the waitress I wanted some coffee. She asked if I wanted leaded of unleaded, so I had to leave the restaurant, because I quit drinking gasoline years ago.â 
― Jarod Kintz

âThe powers of a man's mind are directly proportioned to the quantity of coffee he drinks.â 
― James Mackintosh

*  

 
 *

"I put instant coffee in a microwave oven and almost went back in time."- Steven Wright*  :Coffee:

----------


## Coffee

âIt is inhumane, in my opinion, to force people who have a genuine medical need for coffee to wait in line behind people who apparently view it as some kind of recreational activity.â 
― Dave Barry

^ I AGREE.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

The other day I was trying to think of the last morning I started without coffee. I probably don't remember said day because, being coffee-less and all, I'd have slept through it.  :Tongue:

----------


## VickieKitties

You would quote Camus, dork.   ::

----------


## metamorphosis

> You would quote Camus, dork.



"Or I could make a career out of being blue. I could dress in black, smoke clove cigarettes and read Camus. Like I was seventeen that would be a scream but I don't want to get over..."

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

I wouldn't consider myself a coffee connoisseur or anything, but I certainly enjoy having a cup or two in the morning. Usually in this order: Wake up > Grind Coffee > Brew Coffee > Sit in front of computer while drinking coffee, listening to a podcast, and checking the same websites over and over in an endless loop. Exciting stuff.

----------


## WineKitty

The first thing I do every morning is head for the grinder, grind up the beans, and put the coffee on.  It's a rare day when I don't start it with coffee.

----------


## Tinkerbell



----------


## typemismatch



----------


## meeps



----------


## molokini25

Coffee is cool. Just like in the pic, never have a feeling that I had too much of coffee per day.

----------


## Marck

Coffee is the best source for mentally and physically activeness so i like the coffee because it give us good energy and
strength.Some people like the coffee in the morning and some people like in the evening for enjoyment.According to me that
coffee is the best way for reduce the mentally stress.

----------

